# God Calls Our Children -- Just for Us



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

*When God Says, "Pssst!"*

by Gloria Copeland

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Did you know your children are in your heart? It’s true. You carry your children in your heart the same way God carries you in His heart.

You can feel what’s going on with them even when they’re on the other side of the world. If they’re hurt, if they’re lonely, if they’re toying with sin and getting off track—when things are wrong or things are right, you can feel it.

I remember once when Ken and I were in Australia. We were flying from one city to another and suddenly thoughts of our son, John, flooded my heart. John was a teenager at the time and he was all boy. He rode everything with wheels—cars, trucks, motorcycles, dune buggies. And it seemed he was always turning something over.

That day on the plane, I was concerned about him. I knew how much the devil would like to sneak in and steal his life, and I was concerned that John’s misadventures could give the devil the opportunity to do it.

But the Holy Spirit broke in on my thoughts. He spoke to Ken and said, My mercy hovers over John. When Ken relayed those words to me, all my fears vanished.

My mercy hovers over John. I’ll never forget that promise. As I’ve prayed for John throughout the years, that wonderful word from God would often rise up and remind me that John’s life was secure. It would assure me that God would keep him and hold him steady until the day he got things straight in his life.

My mercy hovers over your child. That is a wonderful word from God. If God will do that for my child, He will do it for yours. The covenant God has made with you in the blood of Jesus extends to your children and your children’s children. Psalms 103:17 says, “But the mercy of the Lord is from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, and his righteousness unto children’s children.”

Our grandchildren are covered in our covenant with God. Everything God gives to me, He’ll give to them. All the protection that I have, He passes on to my family.

If you’re a believer and you’re willing to trust God for the deliverance and salvation of your children, you will not be disappointed.

Study Zechariah 10:7-9. There God tells us about the outpouring of the Spirit of God in the last days—the days we’re living in. He says:

And they of Ephraim shall be like a mighty man, and their heart shall rejoice as through wine: yea, their children shall see it, and be glad; their heart shall rejoice in the Lord. I will hiss for them [your children], and gather them; for I have redeemed them.... And I will sow them among the people: and they shall remember me in far countries; and they shall live with their children, and turn again.

You may not even know where your children are right now. They may be in another city or another country. It doesn’t matter. This scripture says when you rejoice in the Lord—not when you’re depressed or worried or afraid, but when you trust God so totally that you’re filled up with joy—then your children will see it and turn.

“I will hiss for them.” What does that mean? It means God will signal for them. He’ll say, Pssst! Come here! And they’ll come running.

Let me tell you something. God knows how to get somebody’s attention. He knows how to signal for the ones His people are praying for. Kenneth’s mother prayed for me and then one day God said, Pssst, Gloria! I heard Him and was born again.

I didn’t know much about God before that time. I knew there was a God, but had no real knowledge about Him. Yet He still knew how to get my attention. He called and here I am today preaching His Word!

He’ll do the same thing for your child. It doesn’t matter what kind of wickedness that child has fallen into, God can still reach him. I know a man who pastors a great church in Sacramento, Calif. His name is Phil Goudeaux.

He used to be part of the militant black power movement. In fact, he was in charge of security for the Black Panthers.

He didn’t know God and he didn’t want to know God. But one day when he was in college, a young white fellow came over to his lunch table and started telling him about Jesus. This Black Panther leader couldn’t believe it. The nerve of this guy! He tried to get rid of him. He threatened him and even tried to hit him...but he couldn’t.

For weeks this little white fellow followed this big “bad” black guy around talking to him about Jesus. Finally, the Black Panther prayed with the fellow just to get him off his back. After that he tried to forget about it...but he couldn’t. Two weeks later, all by himself, he made Jesus Christ the Lord of his life.

God knows how to get somebody’s attention! He’ll knock them over and speak to them right out loud if He needs to. He proved that in the life of a man named Saul. Years after that man was saved, he wrote, “...I follow after, if that I may apprehend that for which also I am apprehended of Christ Jesus” (Philippians 3:12).

God apprehended Paul one day on the road to Damascus. According to the dictionary, to apprehend means to “capture or arrest”. God captured Paul’s attention. The last thing he wanted to be was a follower of Jesus. He was a declared enemy of Jesus. But God was able to apprehend him anyway.

Don’t you worry. God knows exactly how to apprehend your children. And when the time comes, He’ll do it. After all, you weren’t in your prayer closet when He found you!

But until then, you must stand fast in faith for them. No matter what they get into, no matter how far off the track they seem to be, just keep saying what the Bible says about them. Keep your eyes focused on the covenant mercy of God and not on the symptoms of ungodliness that you see in their lives.

Don’t ever give up on your child. If you’ve grown weak and discouraged lately, it’s time for you to get that fire back in your bones. Dig into the Word of God and dig out the promises He’s given you for your children. Lay hold of those promises and don’t let go.

Learn to call things that are not as though they were (Romans 4:17). When you hear bad news about your children or you see them do something that hurts your heart, just say:

“God, I thank You that Your tender mercy hovers over my child. I thank You Lord that he is born again, filled with the Holy Ghost and obedient to You. I thank You that Your Word is in his mouth (Isaiah 59:21), that he is taught by Your Spirit and great is his peace (Isaiah 54:13). I am not moved by what I feel or what I see. I am moved by Your Word and I call it done in Jesus’ Name!”

I’m going to say it one more time: You have a covenant with God that covers your children. So rejoice! God will be faithful to you. One day your boy or your girl will be going about their business doing their own thing when suddenly—Pssst!—they’ll hear the voice of God.

When that happens, they’ll come running.

You can count on it.

http://www.kcm.org/real-help/article/when-god-says-pssst


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> *When God Says, "Pssst!"*
> 
> by Gloria Copeland
> 
> ...


 

Thank you


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 30, 2013)

Sent this to my mom, right on time.


----------



## Laela (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for releasing this into the atmosphere.... dearest Shimmie. I'll forward to mom but I know she'll just knowingly _*laugh*._


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you





BEAUTYU2U said:


> Sent this to my mom, right on time.





Laela said:


> Thanks for releasing this into the atmosphere.... dearest Shimmie. I'll forward to mom but I know she'll just knowingly _*laugh*._




Bless each of you and your loved ones.  Bless you... 

God loves each of you so much...and all the more, He loves each of our children and He will leave no stone unturned in capturing their hearts and they shall each live, walking this earth, giving God all the Glory.

This includes your brothers, sisters, fathers, mothers, uncles, aunts, nieces, nephews, cousins...God wants no one to perish and He is perfecting all that concerns us regarding all of our loved ones. 

I love this comment shared by the article above:

_Don’t you worry. God knows exactly how to apprehend your children. And when the time comes, He’ll do it. 

*After all, you weren’t in your prayer closet when He found you* _

This is the Truth!   I was not in my prayer closet when the Holy Spirit found me.  I was ankle, knee, waist deep in sin.   Yet the love of God pulled me in and recued me.     I'm so glad He did.    He'll doing the very same right now for each of our loved ones.    

Why would He?

Because He loves us.... Because we 'asked'.   

In Jesus' Name, they are sealed in the Blood of Jesus... His Covenant 'Sure'

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you



You're so very welcome Precious Wavy... So welcome indeed.  

The umbilical cord never dries, it never disconnects us from our children. It is a forever 'lifeline' beyond the womb.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Sent this to my mom, right on time.



Thank you BEAUTYU2U... I'm praying with you and your mom.  God has you embedded in His heart and your loved ones that you are praying for.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Laela said:


> Thanks for releasing this into the atmosphere.... dearest Shimmie. I'll forward to mom but I know she'll just knowingly _*laugh*._



  Hi Laela  Rose... Give my love to your mom and to Hubby.  The deepest prayers of your hearts are answered... 

God says, Yay and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice Lady... thank you ...

*They will charge the atmosphere by speaking life and demons will flee off children who suffer from addictions.*

To God be the Glory...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

Laela said:


> *Thanks for releasing this into the atmosphere*.... dearest @Shimmie. I'll forward to mom but I know she'll just knowingly _*laugh*._


Laela....this...this right here!


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Laela....this...this right here!



  Defeating the enemy's plan to sift the life of man...


----------



## Laela (May 30, 2013)

(((( Shimmie)))))) hubby says hi! ..and he's over here smiling..always smiling whenever I say "Shimmie"   






Shimmie said:


> Hi @Laela  Rose... Give my love to your mom and to Hubby.  The deepest prayers of your hearts are answered...
> 
> God says, Yay and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

Laela said:


> (((( Shimmie)))))) hubby says hi! ..and he's over here smiling..always smiling whenever I say "Shimmie"



   Hi "Hubby"... God bless you and your precious Laela  Rose


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

Any Mom who is reading this, always know that there is *'No Failure in You'*, none whatsoever---

...especially those who love their children and love God.   

There are no failed mothers who have entrusted their children unto the Lord.   

If nothing more, you are the greatest success in Motherhood, as you have chosen to give your lives unto God, and your children have indeed followed and shall remain.    For what you've given unto the Lord shall not be 'taken' from out of His heart and hand, your child which you have given unto Him.  

When God brought your child/children into the earth, He knew the perfect Mothers to entrust them to.   As He chose Mary, _Blessed are YOU above all Women.   _   So Blessed each of you are... indeed.   For the very mother that God needed for your child to prevail in this life... God knew that He could entrust them to you and a good decision God has made and a great work each of you have done...

Count not, your endless love unworthy.  The tears of joy and pain, that you've endured, is not in vain.  Your children are blessed and their hearts are sure, of the love you have for them, is forever sure.  You have not failed them, and you have not failed God, nor have you failed yourselves.  

In the name of Jesus, I renounce any negative comments of 'failure' that have every been spoken against you or thoughts that have crossed your mind; for there is none to be found in you.   None. 

There shall be no more talk or mention of failure allowed to come against you from this moment on.  If such is said, then what shall we say to these things:

_If God be for you, then who can be against you?  With God on your side, how can you be denied?   For you have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ, Our Lord, who loves you.  _  (Romans 8)

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Laela (May 31, 2013)

That's just beautiful..... God's Truth right there, and Amein~






Shimmie said:


> When I first read this, I was preparing for the Prayer Line that we have each Thursday evening. I did not 'catch' the full content.
> 
> After re-reading, I have to say that there are *no failed mothers*, especially those who love their children and love God.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

Please be encouraged... Mothers, Fathers, Grandparents...whoever has been giving love and care to children, be it yours or someone else's child.

This thread is not about 'failed' parenthood.   

*I am making it clear that No One here is a 'failed' parent. No one.   *

I will not have anything negative spilled into this message which sole purpose is to uplift, encourage and edify those who come into this thread to be blessed.  

This is Ministry ...d it is the Love of God's Heart for our children.  Whatever it takes to get you through each moment of each day...raising, protecting your children.   

I will clarify again, No Parent here will be called nor shall it be implied, nor shall any 'shade be tossed' as a Failure.

There is not 'Failure' where there is love and where there is God... 

Please do not give up, praying and believing for your child...God will prevail if for no other reason, God will prevail just for you.


----------



## gn1g (May 31, 2013)

This is an ontime bump and blesses me.  _I've been going thru it with my child for years _today I am fasting and praying for her.  I "INTEND" to pray through for her today.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

gn1g said:


> This is an ontime bump and blesses me.  _I've been going thru it with my child for years _today I am fasting and praying for her.  I "INTEND" to pray through for her today.



I'm praying with and for you gn1g...  Your daughter is richly blessed and giving God her very best.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2013)

Shimmie

I'm at work, crying and about to shout and speak in tongues! Praise God!!

Such an awesome article!  



> Don’t you worry. God knows exactly how to apprehend your children. And when the time comes, He’ll do it. After all, you weren’t in your prayer closet when He found you!


 

This prayer right here!



> “God, I thank You that Your tender mercy hovers over my child. I thank You Lord that he is born again, filled with the Holy Ghost and obedient to You. I thank You that Your Word is in his mouth (Isaiah 59:21), that he is taught by Your Spirit and great is his peace (Isaiah 54:13). I am not moved by what I feel or what I see. I am moved by Your Word and I call it done in Jesus’ Name!”


 Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> When I first read this, I was preparing for the Prayer Line that we have each Thursday evening.  I did not 'catch' the full content.
> 
> After re-reading, I have to say that there are *no failed mothers*, especially those who love their children and love God.
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> You are free to disagree, however this thread is not about 'failed' parenthood.   *I am making it clear that No One here is a 'failed' parent. No one.   *  And I will not have anything negative spilled into this message which sole purpose is to uplift, encourage and edify those who come into this thread to be blessed.
> 
> This s not a 'shade platform'.  It is Ministry.  I will clarify again, *No Parent here will be called nor shall it be implied, nor shall any 'shade be tossed' as a Failure.*


Praise Ye the name of the Lord, for His mercy endures forever!  Thank you for your posts....there is NO FAILED PARENT here....no not one!!!

I thank God that you speak life into this thread and into the lives of the women here, especially those who lurk.  The fruit of your life is ripe for the picking!!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I'm at work, crying and about to shout and speak in tongues! Praise God!!
> 
> ...



Praise God AtlantaJJ... Praise God.   

For ALL of 'Our' Children in Jesus' Name... Amein


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Praise Ye the name of the Lord, for His mercy endures forever!  Thank you for your posts....there is NO FAILED PARENT here....no not one!!!
> 
> I thank God that you speak life into this thread and into the lives of the women here, especially those who lurk.  The fruit of your life is ripe for the picking!!!



Praise God Sis...  

As Parents we (Me, Shimmie) may not be 'Perfect' however *we are NOT Failures.*   The only Perfect Parent is God our Heavenly Father and yet look at the number of times, His children have been a challenge to Him.  

Do I have to tell you about 'Me' and the number of times He's had to 'check' me as His daughter?    

Yet, as Parents we dedicate our lives and hearts to our Father God and He leads and guides us by the love of the Holy Spirit.   

To God be the Glory, for as a Parent I don't know where I'd be without God at the helm of my life and for my children.   

Amein and Amein


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Praise God Sis...
> 
> As Parents we (Me, Shimmie) may not be 'Perfect' however *we are NOT Failures.*   The only Perfect Parent is God our Heavenly Father and yet look at the number of times, His children have been a challenge to Him.
> 
> ...


Amein~ and Amein~


----------



## gn1g (Jul 10, 2013)

Creflo Dollar preached this Sunday night on television. saying do not worry about your seed/child


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2013)

^^^ I agree with him...


----------

